# Bleeding for several days and pain in right abdominal-worried



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm a bit in two minds as what to do as I've been experiencing a really on off period since Sunday and I thought I'd stopped bleeding last night but noticed I've started again this evening.  Its been doing this throughout the course of the week and it did become heavier for a couple of days after I came after the crinone on tuesday.  Also, since wednesday 27th I've been experiencing pain in my right abdomen but it feels really deep inside and when I twist it hurts and I can't sleep on my side very well although I must admit it doesn't hurt so much at the moment but again this is on and off.  

I'm worried that I have an infection.  Should I contact the clinic or my GP?  As anyone else experienced on/off bleeding which lasted seven or more days.  For me this isn't normal.

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have a pain in your side and unusual on off bleeding following IVF treatment, then you should contact the GP.

Did you have a blood test for HCG or pee on a stick?

If you had a negative peestick then you should ask for a blood test to rule out an ectopic.

Best to get checked out.


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Bluestar

Yes you should get it checked, just in case you have an ectopic.  Ectopic's don't always show up initially because the hormone levels aren't always strrong enough.  Best to be on the safe side.

Hopefully everything will be ok but it's best not to leave it.

Faithful x


----------

